# Dobutamine stress test not covered?!



## lsmft (Aug 4, 2009)

I do not bill but evidently Medicare does not cover the cost of Dobutamine when a chemical stress test is needed due to patients inability to run the treadmill.

Is there any way to code this differently?


----------

